# ##### WRUW Citizen - July 2021 #####



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## King_Neptune (Mar 3, 2015)




----------



## Crazy Canuck (Apr 20, 2020)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker Loving that JY8051-59E Green Meanie

Happy Thursday! Still loving this Titanium Sky GPS CC7014-82E ...but I don't have a nick name for it....yet


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @philskywalker Loving that JY8051-59E Green Meanie
> 
> Happy Thursday! Still loving this Titanium Sky GPS CC7014-82E ...but I don't have a nick name for it....yet


I christen it Crusoe ;-)


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

CitizenPromaster said:


> I christen it Crusoe ;-)


@CitizenPromaster LMAO

@Russ1965 Nice lume shot


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! I get to workout wearing this 185 gram steel Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Just realised I was still using June's WRUW  








This was on my wrist today but posted in the wrong month


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN2031-85E


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

My new citizen:


----------



## CharlotteIllini88 (Jan 5, 2014)

Tiribos said:


> View attachment 15975745
> 
> BN2031-85E
> View attachment 15975748


\
Looks great. How does it wear?


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Saturday! Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9025-85E


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CharlotteIllini88 said:


> \
> Looks great. How does it wear?


It is heavy and its weight makes it go down towards the hand and this can hinder movement given the width of this piece.
I wouldn't say she's comfortable to wear but her style largely forgives her.


----------



## pbubsy (Nov 21, 2008)




----------



## BHWookie11 (Jun 2, 2020)

My Citizen July entry. I think this strap is a keeper. 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Hello everyone

First post,

Recently changed the titanium bracelet out of this first gen Navihawk (titanium edition).


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4021-02E


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

Here is my skyhawk 









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@ElGhurafiy Welcome to the forum What a great first post! Beautiful Navihawk

Happy 4th of July Rockin' this Titanium Blue Impulse CC7014-63E


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Happy 4th of July. Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

ElGhurafiy said:


> View attachment 15977508
> 
> 
> Hello everyone
> ...


Great watch and awesome first post


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Thank you for the warm welcome @Dxnnis @aafanatic . I have been lurking in this forum for a while now before I jump-in and register.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4021-02E


----------



## TalkingClock (May 9, 2021)




----------



## Barbababa (Jan 6, 2019)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! I am so glad that my house didn't burn down last night The kids on my block were really making up for lost time with the fire works. I woke wearing this Green meanie JY8051-59E


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Q&Q by Citizen.
Joe


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen AT2121-50L today.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! I woke wearing this Signature Fly back Chrono AV1000-57A


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Kilovolt Nice Red Arrows! I love that movement

Happy Wednesday! Loving this Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9025-85E (of the "slightly tighter bezel" variety)


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> @Kilovolt Nice Red Arrows! I love that movement
> 
> Happy Wednesday! Loving this Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9025-85E (of the "slightly tighter bezel" variety)


@aafanatic You have a very interesting collection. Hope to see a picture of them all together. Happy Wednesday (almost Thursday for me).


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

ElGhurafiy said:


> @aafanatic You have a very interesting collection. Hope to see a picture of them all together. Happy Wednesday (almost Thursday for me).


Change the "interesting" to awesome and I have to agree


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Dxnnis said:


> Change the "interesting" to awesome and I have to agree


Then consider it changed.


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Epsomwatch (Mar 3, 2021)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk





Epsomwatch said:


> View attachment 15985935


Couple of really nice GMT's


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Russ1965 That mesh really kicks it up a notch Great combo


----------



## Voievod (Jul 6, 2021)

I'm wearing this 47 years old Citizen Leopard 36000 .


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Signature Perpetual Calendar BL8070-08A on Bonetto Citurini


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Voievod Awesome watch Welcome to the forum If you haven't already seen it, check out this Vintage Thread.


----------



## Voievod (Jul 6, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> @Voievod Awesome watch Welcome to the forum If you haven't already seen it, check out this Vintage Thread.


Thank you aafanatic! No, i havent't seen it. I'll check it So much forums and watches, and sooo little time


----------



## Frossty (Feb 17, 2017)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@ElGhurafiy Here you go Bottom row: Attesa Second row up: Signature Third and forth row up: Promaster Air


----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

A new 24mm canvas strap squeezed into the 23mm lugs of the Citizen Grand Touring. And by "new", I mean that I bought the strap specifically for this watch in August of 2018 and I finally got around to pairing them up today. 










Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Here you go Bottom row: Attesa Second row up: Signature Third and forth row up: Promaster Air


Impressive collection! That's real dedication. I've been waiting for this view for a while. Now I'm curious how you got into citizens in the first place.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

*@ aafanatic : Thanks for sharing ? ?*









AV0020-55H


----------



## dcmgti (Aug 24, 2018)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> @ElGhurafiy Here you go Bottom row: Attesa Second row up: Signature Third and forth row up: Promaster Air


Really impressed @aafanatic . Great collection.. I have been told that I have too many Citizen watches (7), which I conaider few. Unfortunately I am into two expensive hobbies, soo many watches and too less money to spend.

What is the watch with the white rubber?

Again, a really awesome collection.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Loving that Titanium "Ron Swanson"

@Ziptie Thanks This is not my first round of Citizen Fanboy. I probably started around 20 years ago with the Orca, the Ti EcoZilla, and Sailhawk

@ElGhurafiy Thanks The white rubber is an Attesa F100 Titanium CC2004-08E (#478-500)


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

aafanatic said:


> @Tiribos Loving that Titanium "Ron Swanson"
> 
> @Ziptie Thanks This is not my first round of Citizen Fanboy. I probably started around 20 years ago with the Orca, the Ti EcoZilla, and Sailhawk
> 
> @ElGhurafiy Thanks The white rubber is an Attesa F100 Titanium CC2004-08E (#478-500)


Fantastic watch. Enjoy your Friday.


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## bigoldthor (Jul 28, 2018)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@philskywalker That monster looks amazing on Shark Mesh Great combo

Happy Saturday! Giving this Green Meanie some wrist time JY8051-59E 184 grams on the wrist


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

I was checking out some guy's wife because she had nice blue eyes, and her husband was giving me the stink eye. Then later I caught him staring at my black DLC Promaster (archive image below) like it's a nude woman! I think he was wearing some inferior black PVD watch and he couldn't figure out what that stunner was on my wrist 😈 😁


----------



## freqmgr88 (Nov 28, 2010)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

Hulk!









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

B876-H25543


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! It's great to be alive wearing this Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9025-85E


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Wearing one of my favorites (BN2038-01L) today for work.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Monday! Really enjoying all of your great photos of all of your great watches CC7014-63E Blue Impulse (#260-500)


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen CB0010-88e on a too-wide lightweight Zulu until the bracelet arrives.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Arrived today! My new CC5006-06L.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Monday! Really enjoying all of your great photos of all of your great watches CC7014-63E Blue Impulse (#260-500)


I am always inspired by your amazing photos!
Just out of interest, what size wrist do you have aafanatic?


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

With me in Egypt:


----------



## 00110010000010011001 (Apr 19, 2011)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

I need more Citizen watches:


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@FerrisAus Awesome Satellite Wave Diver I had a 7" wrist until covid working out and eating right I am at sub 7". I usually remove 4 links from my Citizens

@Science451 Awesome Satellite Wave Diver

Happy Wednesday! Pulled out my Attesa F900 CC9010-66A


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## emveezee (Sep 29, 2011)

On a cheap rubber dive strap.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN2031-85E


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

With the rest of my collection being black/grey, it is great to have a watch with such a vibrant colour!


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

This is a nice watch albeit the dial/bezel combo uses too much white and due to this it cannot "talk" to dark blue rubber strap. I corrected this using gray strap.


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

emveezee said:


> On a cheap rubber dive strap.
> View attachment 15998933


This watch looks great on Canvas / Leather...
Citizen PMD by Wolfsatz, on Flickr

but for me.. today is SkyHawk

Citizen SkyHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

FerrisAus said:


> With the rest of my collection being black/grey, it is great to have a watch with such a vibrant colour!
> 
> View attachment 15999715


Nice watch, can you tell us about gps, i wanna know if it recieves signal automatically very well or not?
I think citizen improve its quartz in this watch as they claim +-5 seconds deviation per month.

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## watchmenottv (Apr 25, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! I woke wearing this 300M diver BN0085-01E


----------



## labman (Jul 8, 2010)

Ti 2100


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@behnam The F158 movement is very reliable. The auto sync works flawlessly.

@labman Loving that Ti 2100


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

behnam said:


> Nice watch, can you tell us about gps, i wanna know if it recieves signal automatically very well or not?
> I think citizen improve its quartz in this watch as they claim +-5 seconds deviation per month.


Thanks mate. So far I've only forced a manual GPS sync twice and it's worked quickly and flawlessly. It seems as good as my F150 calibre-based GPS watch. I expect it will automatically sync once a week without any issues. I was happy to see it is +/- 5 seconds, better than most standard quartz watches.


----------



## cottontop (Oct 8, 2009)

Joe


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Science451 (Jul 20, 2011)

FerrisAus said:


> I expect it will automatically sync once a week without any issues.


I have observed a few times the watch was syncing at morning, while I was driving a car. It looks like 10 minutes of sunlight was enough to trigger syncing when the sync status was set to false.


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Science451 said:


> I have observed a few times the watch was syncing at morning, while I was diving a car. It looks like 10 minutes of sunlight was enough to trigger syncing when the sync status was set to false.


That's very interesting. 
I really like the idea of a watch that keeps perfect time without any human intervention.... eg. no need to change batteries or wind it, no need to correct the time. Oh, and one that isn't a smart watch as well


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Friday! One of my best watches. Really just a cut above Attesa F950 CC4004-66E "Shadow of the Moon"


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Impulse buy this afternoon, not sure of the model No though. Have to get magnifying glass out later 

Found it now thanks to @Ziptie 🤘
BN0118-55E ,came without box etc as they was lost but as I said I don't wear the box and the price was too good to miss out accordingly


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Duplicate post


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16002572
> 
> Impulse buy this afternoon, not sure of the model No though. Have to get magnifying glass out later


Looks like a Citizen Tough BN0118. Great watch!

This is my favorite reference for identifying the Tough models.









The Ray Mears Citizen Promaster Tough - The Spring Bar


Citizen introduced the Ray Mears Promaster Tough series in 1989.The series included watches in the categories of Land, Marine, and Sky.



thespringbar.com


----------



## Melleiro (Apr 27, 2021)




----------



## SeizeTheMeans (Dec 11, 2018)

I'm still pretty smitten with this thing.









Sent from my Pixel 3a XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Ziptie said:


> Looks like a Citizen Tough BN0118. Great watch!
> 
> This is my favorite reference for identifying the Tough models.
> 
> ...


Thank you, it's BN0118-55E so now I know. Really enjoying it


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Chandler chrono today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Friday! One of my best watches. Really just a cut above Attesa F950 CC4004-66E "Shadow of the Moon"


Beautiful watch aafanatic!


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

Another photo of my CC5006-06L.
I know it's on the big side (to say the least!), but I think that sometimes you need a bold watch with some presence


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BY0094-61E


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #sunnyday #citizen #ecodrive 🔵


----------



## janzamon (Jan 22, 2021)




----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Absolutely in love with this one.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@clarencek AWEsome Chronomaster

Happy Saturday! I woke wearing this photogenic watch: Titanium Sky CC7015-55E


----------



## Kuma23 (Aug 1, 2011)

Skyhawk today...


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Dxnnis said:


> View attachment 16002572
> 
> Impulse buy this afternoon, not sure of the model No though. Have to get magnifying glass out later
> 
> ...


Welcome to the club @Dxnnis


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

kenls said:


> Welcome to the club @Dxnnis


Nice to see you Ken, hope your keeping well mate


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)

Happy weekend everyone.

C300-T005381
Just swapped the bracelet with sailcloth strap


----------



## CitizenPromaster (Aug 4, 2016)

Still postponing getting a new battery installed in this beauty, that will neither stop completely nor charge enough to be able to change the time, so still stuck on Tokyo time. I'm worried the Citizen tech will damage the watch, though that's probably not a rational fear...


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Chandler AT0200-05E today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Yoloki (Jan 25, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Sunday! Still loving this Titanium Navihawk CC9025-85E


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen CA4220-80L today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## kenls (May 16, 2010)

Inspired by @BeefyMcWhatNow and his recent purchase,


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

BN4021-02E


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

Eco Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! I woke wearing this GTS-300 NB1031-53L


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Happy Hump Day 🤘


----------



## 1386paul (Mar 19, 2009)

Promaster this arvo


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

The Drive by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Motorcityjoe (Feb 21, 2009)

Will post unboxing/review soon.


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Motorcityjoe Really nice photo of a beautiful Chronomaster

Happy Wednesday! Still loving this Blue Impulse CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## clarencek (Mar 25, 2008)

Motorcityjoe said:


> Will post unboxing/review soon.
> View attachment 16012297


Oh nice! Look forward to it! I've been eyeing the SS version.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## buddhashenglong (Mar 29, 2018)

Wakanda Forever! 








CAO297-52W Black Panther. It's like a very legible Nighthawk.


----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good afternoon from Athens!


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

My BN0150 👍💓💓


----------



## labman (Jul 8, 2010)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@labman Loving that Eco Zilla on original bracelet The most comfortable way to wear a Zilla, and also hard to find

@Dante80 WoW! The rehault on that Attesa! The night sky dial! Just awesome

Happy Thursday! Loving this MRK/DLC/GPS Navihawk CC9025-85E


----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

Citizen Calibre 2100 AV0050-54A today.










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Just had to completely change the bracelet links around on this bad boy 6 one side 3 on the other as it seemed the only way it fitted comfortably? Strange the watch and clasp look more centred now wearing it, must be my strange wrist shape lol


----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)

Shades of blue...


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

CB0206-86X


----------



## Rusty502 (Jul 8, 2021)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## JohnM67 (Jun 16, 2014)




----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)

NY0086 Pepsi🛑🛢


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Russ1965 (Apr 12, 2014)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## naganaga (Dec 4, 2009)

This bright Citizen Automatic field/explorer style watch for this rare sunny Sunday morning during the monsoon.

It's a lovely watch, bright and super legible. I also see it has potential to be a real strap monster so perhaps will do a week with it in the near future.









Sent from my LYA-L29 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kilovolt (May 1, 2012)




----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

#wotd #citizen #blue








#lumelovers


----------



## Deepsea_dweller (Mar 1, 2013)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## ElGhurafiy (Jun 30, 2021)




----------



## sal4 (Jun 11, 2015)

It's a Citizen day today! AT4004-52E for church this morning, and the AT0200-05E Chandler for the rest of the day.




























Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## nseries73 (Jul 23, 2020)

Continuing on with this #citizen as my #wotd
#mondayblues


----------



## M.Mikey (Apr 19, 2020)

Moonphase Monday


----------



## osscar (Jan 29, 2013)




----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Primo(CA0467-11H)
























-Shawn


----------



## Wolfsatz (Jun 27, 2016)

NightHawk by Wolfsatz, on Flickr


----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)




----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

Skyhawk









Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

JY8020-52E


----------



## aegon (Dec 31, 2014)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Tuesday! CC7015-55E


----------



## Tjcdas (Mar 12, 2018)




----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Citizen Stealth is next for me.(BV1085-14E)
























-Shawn


----------



## pauliej (Jul 4, 2020)




----------



## yinzburgher (May 9, 2017)

Instagram: @yinzburgher_watches


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@aegon Really nice Citizen Sub Those are hard to find, and in such great condition

Happy Wednesday! Rollin' in Steel. GPS Navihawk CC9030-51E


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

-Shawn


----------



## Ottone (Aug 29, 2017)




----------



## dugong (Jul 28, 2021)




----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

Happy Thursday! Loving my Titanium GPS Navihawk Blue Impulse CC7014-63E (#260-500)


----------



## spm17 (Sep 15, 2009)

Brycen style.
























-Shawn


----------



## Rojote (Oct 30, 2009)

Citizen Limited Atomic


----------



## behnam (Jul 17, 2015)

aafanatic said:


> Happy Thursday! Loving my Titanium GPS Navihawk Blue Impulse CC7014-63E (#260-500)


To me it has too complicated face design.

Sent from my S9+ using Tapatalk


----------



## larand (May 15, 2017)

Instagram: @vta_watch


----------



## FerrisAus (Aug 10, 2018)

CC5006-06L today.


----------



## Tiribos (May 29, 2019)

ATV53-2931


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Tiribos Such a beautiful Attesa U600

Happy Friday! "GT-200" NB0070-57E


----------



## Ziptie (Jun 25, 2016)

Citizen Signature Grand Touring.


----------



## Kurt Behm (Mar 19, 2006)

Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15971664





Kilovolt said:


> View attachment 15971664


----------



## Dante80 (Dec 5, 2020)

Good morning from Athens!!


----------



## Igorek (Jul 10, 2009)

New strap...


----------



## aafanatic (Feb 25, 2008)

@Dante80 Just amazing Thanks for those awesome photos of that awesome watch

This just in: Titanium Navihawk GPS CC9020-54E


----------



## Paxman (Apr 8, 2006)

Citizen Nighthawk for some yard work.


----------



## jkpa (Feb 8, 2014)




----------



## Dxnnis (Nov 24, 2018)

Hope everyone's weekend is going ok


----------



## sleepyhead123 (Jun 2, 2014)

A "diver's" watch with the world's thinnest 3 hand movement . . . at the time? Sure. Why not?


----------



## philskywalker (May 28, 2009)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## journeyforce (Apr 20, 2013)

Wearing my Citizen Yozo watch.
It wears well and looks good on the wrist but this one of the only watches where i can not center the clasp. It is ether slightly one way or the other. I finally gave up and declared this good enough


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

philskywalker said:


> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Now THAT is a beautiful monster of a watch

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Falizadeh (Nov 29, 2019)

You don't see these babies around here very often


----------

